

Show HN: a new tool for front end dev - husky
http://mixture.io

======
ejpastorino
Would be cool if it gives some more info on the landing page.

~~~
husky
More info will be coming soon - however if you do sign up you get some links
to more information ;-)

------
zalew
I have no idea what it is, but "Cross platform (Mac + Windows)" lacks '+linux'

------
TheHunter
This is basically a tool to Harvest email addresses from Front-End Devs?

